# - 2001 A6 4.2 Rotors & Pads: correct fitment? -



## DaRealDVS1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi all....

I'm trying to purchase a full set of rotors & pads for my 01 4.2.
Looking for standard rotors & probably Akebono pads.
I'm having a hard time locating the correct fitment for my year & model. Most websites have conflicting info & part #'s varied from site to site. Most didn't match up when I searched individually.
I believe fitment changes after 2001.
I trying to avoid having my mechanic attempt to install, only to be the wrong parts.

Can anyone help point me to the right direction to where to purchase or possibly have part #'s?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fresh1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Audi dealer.


----------

